# Sticky  Jan 13, 2023 SmackDown Discussion Thread: Gunther/Braun, Sami/Owens



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609015671752376322


----------



## Jbardo37

Actually think there’s a chance Braun wins here. Really hope not.


----------



## Kishido

Hope Günther returns. Braun is boring


----------



## Garmonbozia

Gunther vs. Braun let's gooooooo!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

C'mon Gunther! Beat that oversized John Silver.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611553473182539776


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611553473182539776


If I'm ever going to watch Smackdown agayn, this match and Bray are quite the inducement.


----------



## Chelsea

GRAPHICS:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611709236832079874


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> GRAPHICS:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611709236832079874


Such graphic language from you today.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jbardo37 said:


> Actually think there’s a chance Braun wins here. Really hope not.


----------

